# New snake cage



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Well I just got done constructing my snakes new home. Thought I would show you all how it turned out. I like it.

Full cage shot


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Shot from the left side


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Shot from the right side


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Side view down the whole cage


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Heater keeping it nice and toasty


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

thats to cool for school 
nice work


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..congrads on building it yourself..what kind of snake are you getting or have?..


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Looking good. What type of snake do you have?

-PK


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

kool


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I have a 1/2 columbian redtail 1/2 Suriname

She is about 5' now. She totally loves her new home


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Very very nice...still IMO you should get a bigger water bowl...







!


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

COLOMBIAN!!!
Sorry i happen to be colombian and i hate when people spell it like this, Columbia.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

looks good man!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i love that setup
all that climbing room
plenty of places to keep in shape


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

ccol set up


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words guys!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow, sweet tank man. Nice work!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

thats the dogs bollocks







i need to expand my monnitor cage pretty soon...


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

that looks great wot u avin in it


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I have a five foot, 1/2 colombian redtail 1/2 Suriname


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

very cool cage ABB


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

thats a nice cage


----------

